# Technology Can Really SUCK!



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2022)

Long, sad story here:

Last month I received a bill from "Bell-MTS (yes, I'm not afraid to name the guilty party) for a cell number that I did not recognize.  Someone told me to ignore it since it is not my number.  BAD ADVICE.

On Monday, I opened up my e-mail and saw another bill from Bell-MTS for $145.  The bill is growing and I am forced to call them.  I hate phoning Bell-MTS and their service.  Here is why:

Part 1:
I dial their customer service number. Speak to someone about my problem.  I have to give all my information.   
I am passed along to another person.  Again I give the full details of my problem.  Again I am passed over to another person.
I explain my problem to person # 3.  They pass me on to person # 4; who is authorized to close accounts.
I have a long discussion with person  # 4.  She is young and aggressive.  She tells she can close my account but first I have to pay the $145 bill.
I go to the other room to get my credit card.
I come back to the phone and find out that I have been cut off.

Being a good ole' country boy, I figure I can do better by talking to a Bell-MTS live person.  I go downstairs so upset that I forget my car keys.  Someone lets me in again, I get my keys and drive over to the Bell-MTS Store which is only 4 blocks away.

At the Bell-MTS store I wait in line for 10 minutes and finally talk to a lady.  I tell her how nice it is to talk to a live person and could she PLEASE help me with my problem.
She tells me NO.  The store only sells new phones and opens new accounts but does not close acccounts.  How stupid can this be but it is Canada, the new generation are in control and I am not surprised.

I drive home and dial Bell-MTS again.  Some how I get contacted to a call center in India and of course, he cannot help me.  So, dial again and tell my story and give my request to person 1, am passed to person 2, then passed to person 3 and finally I "hit the jackpot" with person 4.
Person 4 is an older lady (I can tell by the voice) and she seems to care.  I tell her my story and she checks things out.  It appears that this number has been on my name since September 15 but it has not been used.  She told me there wasn't even 1 phone call made nor 1 text message.  She spends 20 minutes with me (I kid you not!) and reduces my $145 bill to $1.31.  Don't ask me why?

So, why does technology suck?  If you were like me and spent 2.5 hours ( 2 PM to 4:30 PM) on the phone trying to get rid of phone number that I never ordered, talked to 8 people at Bell-MTS, talked to a call center in India and drove to a Bell-MTS store that told me that they could not cancel my account, you too would think that our society is regressing, people are just getting stupider and stupider and it is really no wonder why some folks grab a gun and start shooting.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2022)

Yup!  

Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 23, 2022)

It is the same the world over, personalised service is a thing of the past.


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2022)

I now ask to speak to someone in the Loyalty Department.  This bypasses the folks in India.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 23, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Long, sad story here:
> 
> Last month I received a bill from "Bell-MTS (yes, I'm not afraid to name the guilty party) for a cell number that I did not recognize.  Someone told me to ignore it since it is not my number.  BAD ADVICE.
> 
> ...


This happens to me every time I call the phone provider.  I get so frustrated!  8 people!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Technology Can Really SUCK!



I've been down the same road, so I can sympathize.   I took a short cut through the BS and told...I forget, I think it was Worldcom that I did not open the account that they were trying to bill  me for, and that I was filing a police report...right now!!!   They closed it, and never heard from them again.
But, rather than "Technology Can Really SUCK!" I would say simply that _customer service does really suck_!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 23, 2022)

I hate Bell. I had a very similar experience. They gave me pay-as-you-go (17 minutes of calls) instead of the unlimited calling I'd signed up for. They "fixed" the problem, but it continued. A very nice representative said he figured out what had happened, and he "fixed" it for me again. Same problem. Next, I got passed from one person to another and had to identify and explain myself each time. I ended up with someone trying to sell me something.

Rogers isn't much better. But I hate Bell.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 23, 2022)

When you get one of those synthesised voices that asks you to say in a few words what you are calling about, ignore it. It will prattle on, but just ignore it, in the end it gives up and puts you through to a real voice.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Nov 23, 2022)

Had cancellation issues with ATT wireless years ago after our relocation.  Finally after going into their local ATT office, I sent a letter to our State Attorney General with the valid complaint which they then forwarded a questionaire to ATT to explain why I couldn't cancel.  My old contract had expired but they said I had been automatically renewed for additional 12 months.  The bill had reached $480 by this time.  I received an apology a few months later but they wouldn't accept the blame.  They did tell that my bill is forgiven and I won't be able to contract with them again.  Well Damn!!!  Somehow it was never reported to the credit reporting agency either.


----------



## Knight (Nov 23, 2022)

@Packerjohn 
Look at the bright side being tenacious & getting done what you set out to do is satisfying.  As for technology could be worse. No cell phones


----------



## sch404 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience with your phone service provider. Life is full of challenges and bad experiences for all of us. We, each of us, must overcome and deal constructively with the problems we face. Each day. The fact that you equate your own bad experience with the decision and need by some to 'grab a gun and start shooting' tells me a great deal about your own mental health and well being. If it makes you feel better posting this kind of stuff, then by all means do so. But don't think you are going to get any sympathy from people like me! My advice. Get off this board for a bit. Have a beer. Calm down and JUST DEAL!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've been down the same road, so I can sympathize.   I took a short cut through the BS and told...I forget, I think it was Worldcom that I did not open the account that they were trying to bill  me for, and that I was filing a police report...right now!!!   They closed it, and never heard from them again.
> But, rather than "Technology Can Really SUCK!" I would say simply that _customer service does really suck_!


Your right.  Technology is a mechanic thing.  It is the way people set it up that causes all the frustration.  Imagine having to talk to 8 people.  At the store, they can sell you a phone, a plan and open an account but they refuse to close an account.  No matter how you look at it; a jerk company is still a jerk company.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I hate Bell. I had a very similar experience. They gave me pay-as-you-go (17 minutes of calls) instead of the unlimited calling I'd signed up for. They "fixed" the problem, but it continued. A very nice representative said he figured out what had happened, and he "fixed" it for me again. Same problem. Next, I got passed from one person to another and had to identify and explain myself each time. I ended up with someone trying to sell me something.
> 
> Rogers isn't much better. But I hate Bell.


The choice for my apartment was either Bell or Telus.  I took Bell because they gave me a good deal on the internet for 2 years.  I am stuck with Bell internet but there are many other cell phone providers (eg: fido, Kidoo) and I think I am going to switch in the new year.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

My phone company still has my late husband's name on my billing. 
He has been gone 6 1/2 years now.
 They said there would be a charge to take his name off. 
" Would you like us to do that?"
I asked "What is the charge?"  
"We can't tell you until after the change has been made.  It will be on your next billing."

"I need to know the charge amount before I take his name off the billing."
"We can't tell you that but it will be a minimum of  $500.00!"


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2022)

Glad I gave up my land line about 15 years ago...

OTOH, it is disturbing to think that a couple of inconvenient phone calls would justify anyone to "grab a gun and start shooting".


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, why does technology suck? If you were like me and spent 2.5 hours ( 2 PM to 4:30 PM) on the phone trying to get rid of phone number that I never ordered, talked to 8 people at Bell-MTS, talked to a call center in India and drove to a Bell-MTS store that told me that they could not cancel my account, you too would think that our society is regressing, people are just getting stupider and stupider and it is really no wonder why some folks grab a gun and start shooting.


And you were probably wondering what you would with your time after retirement...  Getting to meet new people, all over the world, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 18, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Long, sad story here:
> 
> Last month I received a bill from "Bell-MTS (yes, I'm not afraid to name the guilty party) for a cell number that I did not recognize.  Someone told me to ignore it since it is not my number.  BAD ADVICE.
> 
> ...


Where we live, USA, we have a great bank that when we tell them to stop payment on such a deal as yours, they handle it.  Even they have had your type problem a few times they have told me. 

We have our bank set to notify us via texting immediately when a charge is placed against us.  We don't waste time. We end the nonsense immediately.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> They said there would be a charge to take his name off.


Different scenario, but our phone still shows up under my supervisor's previously married name......it's like having free unlisted service.

Anyone calls, asks for "Mr or Mrs....."  we say 'not here' and hang up.  Easy Peasy.


----------

